# Barbados yarn shops?



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm on vacation in Barbabos and wondered if anyone knew of any good yarn/knitting shops I should visit?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll come and see if I can scout something out for you!!!! (I often check the yellow pages when traveling)


----------



## NanaDana (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi! I have an app on my iphone (free when I got it) that is called Around Me. I've located yarn shops in many different locales by typing in Yarn or Knitting Shops. I can always find coffee, a pharmacy, etc. and it gives you the distance away and gives you the route. Just an idea!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. There are a few (very few) shops I found on google but I wanted to see if anyone knew anything about them before I ventured away from the beach.


----------

